# procură de substituire



## Brunhi

contextul este: „avand, in acelasi timp, dreptul de a da la randul sau, procura de substituire oricarei alte persoane sau unui avocat”
furculisionul meu: substitution power of attorney

Will appreciate a quick and competent reply 
Mulțumesc


----------



## farscape

Check this out, under the paragraph "Substitution". I think you're close, just be careful with the rest of the phrase.

Best,

.


----------



## Brunhi

Substitute power of attorney, as far as I see it, is a power of attorney substituting an already given one. Procura de substituire refers to a person, who substitutes the original attorney-at-law (given a power of attorney and giving the procura de substituire).


----------



## farscape

Paragraful pe care l-am citat descrie următoarea situaţie: o persoană  împuternicită printr-o procură să facă/acţioneze oarece în numele  persoanei care a împuternicit-o primeşte - prin aceaşi procură - dreptul  să împuternicească la rândul său o terţă persoană (substitute) cu  aceleaşi drepturi de reprezentare a personei originale ca şi prima  persoană împuternicită prin procură.

Eu am speculat că partea iniţială a paragrafului care lipseşte din  citatul tău vorbeşte exact despre acelaşi lucru ca textul în engleză.

Din câte ştiu eu "power of attorney" şi "attorney at law" (avocat  înregistrat în barou) nu au mare legătură unul cu altul doar dacă  considerăm că o împuternicire se poate da unei persoane fizice oarecare  sau unui avocat (_procura de substituire oricarei alte persoane sau unui avocat_)

Cam aşa văd eu lucrurile:

The person originally designated _power of attorney_ is entitled to appoint a _substitute power of attorney_, whether be another person or a lawyer (if so specified in the original...).


Later,

.


----------



## Brunhi

Multumesc!


----------

